# Standpipe location in parking garage



## Blazer (Dec 13, 2019)

I am designing locations of standpipes in an open parking garage, and because it is open and subceptible to freezing, Exception 3 of 905.3.1 (2015 IBC) allows the use of Class I manual dry standpipes. It states locations follow the same requirements for Class II standpipes in Section 905.5. 

My question is, because they are still Class I standpipes, do they still need to be included in the exit stairway?
If I take them out of the stairway then I can decrease the amount I need while still maintaing that 100+30 feet reach to all portions of the structure.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

I'd suggest contacting the Fire Marshall with the AHJ. Ultimately, it is their call.

The code, as you noted, requires the standpipe to be in the stairway if it is an interior exit stairway. Do you have interior exit stairways? Devil is in the details here, may be able to locate elsewhere if it is not an interior exit stairway.

*905.4 Location of Class I Standpipe Hose Connections*
Class I standpipe hose connections shall be provided in all of the following locations:

In every required _interior exit stairway_, a hose connection shall be provided for each story above and below grade. Hose connections shall be located at an intermediate landing between stories, unless otherwise _approved _by the fire code official.
On each side of the wall adjacent to the _exit _opening of a _horizontal exit_.
*Exception: *Where floor areas adjacent to a _horizontal exit _are reachable from an _interior exit stairway _hose connection by a 30-foot (9144 mm) hose stream from a nozzle attached to 100 feet (30 480 mm) of hose, a hose connection shall not be required at the _horizontal exit_.
In every _exit _passageway, at the entrance from the _exit _passageway to other areas of a building.
*Exception: *Where floor areas adjacent to an _exit _passageway are reachable from an _interior exit stairway _hose connection by a 30-foot (9144 mm) hose stream from a nozzle attached to 100 feet (30 480 mm) of hose, a hose connection shall not be required at the entrance from the _exit _passageway to other areas of the building.
In covered mall buildings, adjacent to each exterior public entrance to the mall and adjacent to each entrance from an exit passageway or exit corridor to the mall. In open mall buildings, adjacent to each public entrance to the mall at the perimeter line and adjacent to each entrance from an exit passageway or exit corridor to the mall.
Where the roof has a slope less than four units vertical in 12 units horizontal (33.3-percent slope), a hose connection shall be located to serve the roof or at the highest landing of an _interior exit stairway _with access to the roof provided in accordance with Section 1011.12.
Where the most remote portion of a nonsprinklered floor or _story _is more than 150 feet (45 720 mm) from a hose connection or the most remote portion of a sprinklered floor or _story _is more than 200 feet (60 960 mm) from a hose connection, the fire code official is authorized to require that additional hose connections be provided in _approved _locations.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2019)

Good question, Normally I see them in the parking side, and not in the stair.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 13, 2019)

My understanding for the location requirement to be in the stairs is to provide the firefighter protection while hooking up his/her hose prior to entering the area where the fire is.
Check with the fire department, especially the operations chief.


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2019)

I agree with that on a building building,

But if the hose valve is at the intermediate landing, they have to go up or down, and than into the garage. Just seem more sense to put it in the garage area.

Plus not sure if it would be a factor on open or enclosed garage????

Open I could see placing them in the garage area.

I guess the other thing, is they are not normally  required in garages? to begin with, so maybe no exception included?


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

cda said:


> Good question, Normally I see them in the parking side, and not in the stair.


Agree...

This is why I carefully noted that the code requires it for interior exit stairways. An exit access stairway or an exterior exit stairway would not trigger the requirements noted.


----------



## Blazer (Dec 13, 2019)

*The code path*
Where standpipes are required in new construction:

*905.3.1 Height. *highest story is over 30 feet from lowest level of fire department vehicle access. They require Class III standpipes.
Exception: 
3) Class I manual dry standpipes are allowed in _open parking garages _that are subject to freezing temperatures, provided that the hose connections are located as required for Class II standpipes in accordance with Section 905.5. ​Location required:

*905.5 Location of Class II standpipe hose connections. *Accessible and located so that all portions of the building are within 30 feet of a nozzle attached to 100 feet of hose.
I skip (*905.4 Location of Class I standpipe hose connections*) because Exception 3 never mentions following both location requirements for Class I and Class II. 

I will just have to ask Fire Marshal I guess. Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## cda (Dec 13, 2019)

Blazer said:


> *The code path*
> Where standpipes are required in new construction:
> 
> *905.3.1 Height. *highest story is over 30 feet from lowest level of fire department vehicle access. They require Class III standpipes.
> ...





It is amazing, some people actually read all the code!!!

So maybe because of exception 3, that is why hose valves found in the parking area, to meet the reduced spacing criteria. 

Yes ask, besides he has to bless it anyway. Thanks for the question, helps us learn.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

Blazer said:


> *The code path*
> Where standpipes are required in new construction:
> 
> *905.3.1 Height. *highest story is over 30 feet from lowest level of fire department vehicle access. They require Class III standpipes.
> ...


I like it. Excellent catch and spot on.


----------

